# I am just beaming with pride after today.... just had to share..... :)



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D Last night I had a long discussion with my trainer about the progress of Astro and Zsa Zsa with hunting training. I was happy enough with Astro, who just seems to get it for the most part. But little Zsa Zsa, I am finding more of a challenge. Mostly due to her having lived in the bush on her own and learning to hunt for herself rather than me as a result. She just bolts into the bush at a million miles an hour chasing down any scent and making lots of noise thus scaring off any of the timid Sambar Deer that are around. 

Today, I decided to have a couple of short walks. I didn't camo up, just wore my civvies as I wasn't really out to shoot anything, more just a renewed attack on the training.

On the first walk this morning, Astro started off giving me trouble, breaking heel, running off ahead and being ever so slow to respond to my hand signals. I was really upset as I thought I had him nutted out. Zsa Zsa was the same. So, I stopped and returned to the van and did some work to it for a few hours. Then we went out again, same thing, no camo, just civvies, not expecting to shoot anything, just a training exercise.

We walked up to the top of the hill where I knew the Rabbits would be out grazing. This time though, I made them heel all the way up the hill. We slowly crested the hill and I stood still behind a Tea tree clump watching to see if there were any grey ears sticking up anywhere. After a few minutes, I spotted a big bunny, just the other side of a bunch of fallen branches, grazing in the sun. We stalked in a little closer and I positioned myself behind another clump of Tea tree and took aim, all the while talking to the dogs and asking them to wait. 

They watched intently as I drew the bow. The shot was difficult, with the arrow needing to thread the needle through some branches and then drop over the last lot of fallen branches to hit the target. The dogs stayed and waited...... they watched me let the arrow go, watched it bowl over the bunny and then they went after it. 

I hate to admit it, but the shot wasn't easy and I only glanced the bunnies back, with the arrow bouncing off a rock just behind it. the bunny took flight and ran under the fallen branches and into a burrow. We tried to dig it out, but the burrow was very deep, so we gave up after half an hour and moved on. 

but, I was very pleased with them both. They held point while I nocked the arrow, drew the bow and released the arrow. They watched the arrow fly, saw the bunny run and went after it.

So it made me very, very proud of them.

Then, this afternoon we went out again, this time after Deer. While we didn't get anything, they both once again stuck to the game plan and worked exactly how they should. Both had their noses going, both set to a point when they smelled something and then both stalked in with me. There were times where we sat silently for 20+ minutes, waiting to see if what they got the scent of came up the gully with the wind and each time they just stood next to me while I squatted down and they kept the ole factory going to make sure they still had the scent. 

I am a very happy man tonight and gave them an after dinner treat of a fresh rasher of bacon!  They are both on the bed snoozing as I type. 

All we need to do now, is for me to start delivering the arrows accurately so that they actually have something to bring back


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like a fun day that ended well.
When my dogs are training I have the luxury of planting game and setting up the scenario I want to train for before we move to wild. Even that doesn't always go as planed. With you only being able to work with wild, your dogs are doing great.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

TR, yes, it would be an easier job if we were able to have some farmed Rabbits/Foxes/Goats/Deer to let them practice on. As such, it certainly makes it a slower process. I think they are coming along nicely though. Astro tried my patience a little on this mornings walk and Zsa Zsa was the perfect dog. So I think they all have their days as well.

We have been focussing on rabbits the last two walks, as I figured as they are plentiful, we might nail a few of them faster and thus speed up the learning curve. However, the property owner has given the rabbits a pasting with the rifle over the last 6 months and the little buggers are very, very wary. You can't get within 100 metres of them before they bolt. Not only do they have a great sense of smell, but their hearing and eyesight is brilliant. 

We did get a shot away today, but it was windy and taken from 60 metres uphill and the arrow landed just in front of it's nose.  Even so, it was good as a training exercise, with both dogs holding point until I gave the signal to go chase it.


----------

